# Moeller Touch Operator Panel



## Moelli (19 September 2010)

*Biete Moeller Touch Operator Panel und PS4 Bauteile an*

Biete ein Moeller Touch Operator Panel MV4-690-TA1-003 an.

Das Panel wurde nur für kurze Zeit eingesetzt. Keine Kratzer usw.

Preis VB


----------



## eYe (20 September 2010)

Sind zusätzliche Schnittstellenkarten (z.B. für Unitelway) eingebaut?

Grobe Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Moelli (20 September 2010)

*Moeller MV4*

Slot 0 ist noch frei, im Slot 01 wurde eine ZB4-601-IF1 eingebaut.

grobe Preisvorstellung VB 4500€ 

Habe noch PS4 Bauteile

1x PS4-201-MM1
1x EM4-201-DX2
5x LE4-116-DD1


----------



## Moelli (28 September 2010)

*Preise für Bauteile*

So jetzt noch einmal mit den Preisen

Die Bauteile wurden noch nie benutzt 

2x PS4-201-MM1 Stück 280,00€
1x EM4-201-DX2 Stück 200,00€
5x LE4-116-DD1 Stück 90,00€
2x SN4-050-B17 Stück 60,00€

1xTouch Operator Panel MV4-690-TA1-003 Stück 3000,00€ VB


----------

